# Cool story about serving others through lawn care



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Thought this was a cool story. The link to the guy's website is in there. Definitely something to check out, especially if you have teenager sons. 
http://fox59.com/2018/05/21/alabama-man-on-mission-to-mow-lawns-in-all-50-states-for-those-in-need/


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's so awesome.

Further, the sooner one becomes financially independent, the sooner they can be a part of many more projects like this.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup: 
That is Class.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

Very cool. Now they need TLF shirts when they finish 50 lawns.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

So great to see stuff like this. I do the same thing for folks in my subdivision... I put a thread on my subdivision Facebook page. I've been doing it for two years now. There are not a lot of takers, but those that do call are grateful... Since I work more than full time, I typically go out on weekends, mostly Sunday to do yard work for folks.

www.facebook.com/groups/564040330451002/permalink/855106088011090/


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Great Story!


----------

